# Apple TV qui s'eteind !



## marjomax (5 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,
Depuis hier soir lorsque je regarde un film avec mon Apple TV 2, via XBMC, au bout de 3-4 minutes tout se coupe et l'APTV redémarre.
Mes vidéos sont sur mon DD en Nas.
Et c'est pas la première fois que je regarde des films....de cette façon.

Alors que deux jours auparavant j'ai regardé un film sans problème !!!!!

Je n'ai rien changé entre les deux instants.

Est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée.
J'ai relancé, rebooté et regardé la tempo, mais toujours pareil.

Merci de votre aide....


----------



## marjomax (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai trouvé doù cela vient.

En fait lorsque je l'allume, après l'avoir "mis en veille", j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre (au bout de 3-4 minutes) et qui demande la mise à jour ! 
Et comme je n'attendait pas celle-ci et ouvrais directement ma vidéo toutes les 3-4 minutes cela me posait la question, mais je ne pouvais pas la voir car l'APTV se coupait et redémarrait.

C'était tout bête, mais se cela peut servir d'info.....


----------



## sebMacNewGen (8 Août 2011)

Voici la solution


J'ai appliqué la solution qui est décrite sur ce lien: http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=96685

et pour moi ça marche super, plus de plantage.
a+


----------

